# lateral transfer question



## nepats12 (Nov 9, 2009)

' Applicant must have Civil Service status under Chapter 31 and be eligible to transfer. ' 

If applicant works for NON civil service department, but is on the current civil service list, is said applicant eligible for transfer?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

nepats12 said:


> ' Applicant must have Civil Service status under Chapter 31 and be eligible to transfer. '
> 
> If applicant works for NON civil service department, but is on the current civil service list, is said applicant eligible for transfer?


No. You have to be on a civil service department for 1 year before being eligable for a lateral transfer.


----------



## nepats12 (Nov 9, 2009)

was afraid of that, thanks


----------



## Dariusz Ras (Feb 17, 2015)

Quick question- let's say I was employed by Worcester PD, voluntarily resigned and moved out of state to be a cop somewhere else. Can I still lateral transfer back if I was gone for more than 5 years?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Dariusz Ras said:


> Quick question- let's say I was employed by Worcester PD, voluntarily resigned and moved out of state to be a cop somewhere else. Can I still lateral transfer back if I was gone for more than 5 years?


No. And a "lateral" in the civil service sense of the word is transferring from one Mass civil service department to another.


----------

